# Puppy Fever



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Has anyone here ever had that problem..I want one sooooooo bad..even though I know its NOT a possibility. I live somewhere where even the pet I have is something I have to be quiet about.
I want a pup though...something cute....and fuzzy and...well maybe not fuzzy...
Chinese Crested??


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Unfortunately, there's not but one cure for puppy fever. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Puppy fever? What's that? NEVER heard of it?

:tongue:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I've got it bad right now....westie, poodle....dane....this list could go on


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yes, the dreaded puppy fever. While mostly harmless, if in a moment of delirium, we make an irrational decision, we could put our self or our other pets at risk. Be aware of puppy fever.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Do iiiiiit... Chinese cresteds are awesome. Especially if you live in a cold climate and want a little hot water bottle at night. Otherwise an Italian greyhound are good little companion dogs, too. They are fuzzy without being too fuzzy..

..and they don't bark a lot. :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AHHH....Puppy fever....as Bill said...there is only one cure.....

And that is aided in my situation when you have 2 different breeders offering you discounted pups for setting up their websites.....and then other people **cough**Linsey**cough** showing you their dog's twin's litter!!!:tongue:

NOT a good thing for my husband!!LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've got my hands full with just ONE main pup, and now this foster has created a bit more work! :lol: 

I'm good without another puppy for a while, I HATE POTTY TRAINING


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

If you want a cure, I'll send you my nearly 2 year old dog who still acts like a 4 month old puppy and has been torturing me for a year and a half. I would love a new dog too, I'm thinking a 9 year old sounds nice:redface:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> ..and then other people **cough**Linsey**cough** showing you their dog's twin's litter!!!:tongue:


What was that? You want a Boxer puppy? I just so happen to know where you could get one with an AWESOME pedigree! LMAO


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

WANT! 










Uh yes. I have a terrible case of it....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Theres a cure for that fever, that itch, ummm yep there's a cure............................


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I have puppy fever too right now. Granted, I have my hands full with Minnie....but every time Linsey posts pictures....I dunno...I feel one step closer to the edge. ;-)

edit: Natalie posted that picture right when I was typing. GAHHHHHHHHHH. DANE PUPPIES. SOOO...CUTE....AAAH. *slams laptop shut*


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, ok, in all seriousness... my advice on Puppy Fever:

Don't let it go on too long, or it takes a double or TRIPLE dose to cure. LOL









....pictured ranging 3-5 months old. 0.o


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

LoL..unfortunatly i HAVE to let it go on. I am not aloud dogs where I lived...my neighbors are very hush hush for me about this one...but i don't know if they would appreciate me having 2.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> What was that? You want a Boxer puppy? I just so happen to know where you could get one with an AWESOME pedigree! LMAO


Heck ya I want a Boxer!!:biggrin1: I've always wanted a Boxer......prob my next decent sized, non BC, dog since I learned not long ago that Jesse loves them too!!:biggrin::wink:



DaneMama said:


> WANT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG soooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Slayer Girl said:


> LoL..unfortunatly i HAVE to let it go on. I am not aloud dogs where I lived...my neighbors are very hush hush for me about this one...but i don't know if they would appreciate me having 2.



See now I could never, and would NEVER, do that....WAYYY too easy for them to say "get rid of the dog or your both homless in x amount of hours!" And I just couldn't, wouldn't (and didn't when I lived in "no dog" housing) risk that!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I live life with puppy fever - here are my current little fevers. I am trying to decide if I should keep one - I already have 5 how much work could one 15 - 20 pound sheltie be?LOL
View attachment 4103
View attachment 4104


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been dealing with bouts of puppy fever for the past several months! I thought I was finally over it, but then I saw this.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Puppy fever is uh...precisely how I ended up with my dog! Talk about impulsive...we were emergency shopping at Petco for the bare necessities: collar, leash, food right before they closed because we were getting him the next day. It's been a year and a half and I'm constantly fighting the urge to get another. Some days are worse than others :wink: And sorry...it doesn't really get better! :tongue:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> I've been dealing with bouts of puppy fever for the past several months! I thought I was finally over it, but then I saw this.


Wow. What a GORGEOUS puppy!! What kind of dog do you own now - I'm going to guess a beautiful sight hound from the avatar? 

And alas. I want a Kelpie puppy. But I'm overloaded on dogs right now. Though I do know for sure where I will be sourcing my next pup from now. ^_^


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Wow. What a GORGEOUS puppy!! What kind of dog do you own now - I'm going to guess a beautiful sight hound from the avatar?


Yep, my dog is in my avatar. He's a silken windhound, the same breed as the puppy I linked to. When I was starting to seriously research silkens/breeders, I was so struck by how beautiful her mom (Lexi) is.

I was pleased when I saw that the breeders decided to keep Fawn; maybe one day I can get on a waiting list for one of her puppies. ::sigh::


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> I live life with puppy fever - here are my current little fevers. I am trying to decide if I should keep one - I already have 5 how much work could one 15 - 20 pound sheltie be?LOL
> View attachment 4103
> View attachment 4104


And Im still considering begging Jesse for said puppy!!LOL (That is the boy right?? If not then I want that one!!LOL)


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You are funny - but yes he is my boy and he would blend right in with your collies all black and white pups.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> You are funny - but yes he is my boy and he would blend right in with your collies all black and white pups.


I know right!?!?! Maybe I could convince Jesse that he just POPPED up....I mean he doesnt check the bank account!!LOL

and by the time he would know...well he would be SOO much in love that he couldnt say no!!LOL


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Been fighting puppy fever for over a year now. It's getting harder but we promised the oldest to get him his so far there hasn't been a meeting of minds on any pup we've looked at.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think after living with a frenchie breeder for a year and helping to care for puppies from the day they were born till they went home at 10-12 weeks for a few litters, I am puppied OUT. I will be glad to not have to pick up puppy poo for many more years I think lol!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

As much as I really, really need an ACD/Kelpie or ACD/BC pup, the husband tells me he really, really will not have another dog. Or cat. Or aquarium. Or bird. Or horse. Stinks.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I think that I may be the only one here who doesn't have puppy fever. I'm still exhausted by what these two hoodlums put me through in the last year.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes. Major puppy fever here.... Even these pups are now grown up, they still give me major "SQUEE" factor. LOL
Lewis/Willow puppies <3

And while we're at that. Smallest world EVER! This girl is actually in our Agility class - isn't she gorgeous? <3 Just thought it was so weird that there was a dog from my (hopefully) future Vizsla breeder in it. :tongue:
Annian's Spence's Surrender - Suri


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> WANT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Natalie, how precious! Tell us more about the
adorable Harl pup!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Liz said:


> I live life with puppy fever - here are my current little fevers. I am trying to decide if I should keep one - I already have 5 how much work could one 15 - 20 pound sheltie be?LOL
> View attachment 4103
> View attachment 4104


Oh easy, you keep the spottier one and send that more solid black one to me, problem solved! :biggrin: 

But seriously, I'm DYING for another Doberpup! I nearly steal every red female puppy that comes to my clinic! Oh and i want a blue pit bull too! We had the more horrifying c-section the other day on a year old blue pit bull but man did that girl make some gorgeous blue puppies with the prettiest white markings! I hate the work of dealing with puppies though, but darnit if they aren't totally worth it in the end! I also wouldn't mind if someone wanted to send a Dane puppy my way either :wink:


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been dreaming of doberman puppies for almost two years now. If I don't get one in the next year I think I might simply die LOL. Dear Universe, please send my dream puppy asap!!!


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> See now I could never, and would NEVER, do that....WAYYY too easy for them to say "get rid of the dog or your both homless in x amount of hours!" And I just couldn't, wouldn't (and didn't when I lived in "no dog" housing) risk that!


Sorry, been away a few days..had some rough times on another forum with some bad endings.
I never meant to be in this situation. My housing situation fell apart when I rented a nice little house...the owner decided to renovate forcing me,my fiance and the dog into living with his parents till we can get stable.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> I think that I may be the only one here who doesn't have puppy fever. I'm still exhausted by what these two hoodlums put me through in the last year.


Me too - they're like babies. I will adore them for the moment, and then give them back to someone else to do the hard part.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

<sigh> We saw a beautiful, with a lovely personality, sweet, and smart little dachshund puppy. I soooo want him, but he was neutered at 8 weeks. :0( With everything, I've learned and some of which I've had to deal with, I just don't think I can deal with another early neuter. But he was such a good match <sigh>


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> Me too - they're like babies. I will adore them for the moment, and then give them back to someone else to do the hard part.


HAHAA....see and ya'll say that while Im BEGGING my Mum for Jazzy for the next few months!!LOL :lol: (I LOVE raising puppies!!!:thumb


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hadley said:


> I have been dreaming of doberman puppies for almost two years now. If I don't get one in the next year I think I might simply die LOL. Dear Universe, please send my dream puppy asap!!!


Good luck! what's your dream Doberman? What breeders are you checking out?


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Quite a few . I am in Canada and want to stick with a Canadian breeder, but I am not opposed to getting a US pup if its the right fit. I'm looking for a North American female pup..preferably red (altho I would be open to other colours, I'm not picky!). I want a dog that I can do OB and agility with. Hausenbrook is the breeder I'm currently interested in. This will be my first dobe so I'm pretty excited! I'm hoping the planets align for next Spring/Summer.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww I want a red female as my next pup too! That breeder looks pretty good but I wish they'd post the health testing info for their male since it looks like they've already bred him. Just make sure you ask lots of questions! Are you on a doberman forum yet?


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep . I am curiousmoves there.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I have major puppy fever- well dog fever. I want an active adult right now but between school and work I just don't have time to integrate another dog right now. Especially with Deeken being choosy about his dog buddies and needing slow intros.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> I have major puppy fever- well dog fever. I want an active adult right now but between school and work I just don't have time to integrate another dog right now. Especially with Deeken being choosy about his dog buddies and needing slow intros.


I'm the same - I want an adult dog (or at least 10+ months) so I don't have to go through puppy stage, as well as finding a dog that is in a similar age range to Duke. And it must be an active, boisterous dog to keep up with him! Lucky thing here is, Duke is NOT choosy about his friends, he wants to be friends with everyone and everything!! The thing I have to be careful about is finding a dog that can handle his energy and enthusiasm, because he plays non-stop and tends to ignore the "leave me alone now" signals from dogs who can't keep up :tongue:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I'm the same - I want an adult dog (or at least 10+ months) so I don't have to go through puppy stage, as well as finding a dog that is in a similar age range to Duke. And it must be an active, boisterous dog to keep up with him! Lucky thing here is, Duke is NOT choosy about his friends, he wants to be friends with everyone and everything!! The thing I have to be careful about is finding a dog that can handle his energy and enthusiasm, because he plays non-stop and tends to ignore the "leave me alone now" signals from dogs who can't keep up :tongue:


How about this - we'll move to Australia and we can move in together...because the more I read, the more I KNOW Minnie would LOOOOOOVE Duke. They would definitely be bffs. ;-) Oh wait, Minnie thinks cats are food....oh well, scratch that.  But we both definitely need another dog.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I'm the same - I want an adult dog (or at least 10+ months) so I don't have to go through puppy stage, as well as finding a dog that is in a similar age range to Duke. And it must be an active, boisterous dog to keep up with him! Lucky thing here is, Duke is NOT choosy about his friends, he wants to be friends with everyone and everything!! The thing I have to be careful about is finding a dog that can handle his energy and enthusiasm, because he plays non-stop and tends to ignore the "leave me alone now" signals from dogs who can't keep up :tongue:


Deeken LOVES to play. He's just had one too many bad experiences at too crucial development stages to be comfortable around strange ones. He's picky but once he's been slowly introduced to the right dog, he adores them. I think he'd love to have a housemate, I just need to get another dog at a time when I can integrate properly. I also need another dog because Deeken is a bit too low energy for all the activities I want to do!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been having some serious "dog" fever... I am moving next summer and will be getting a second dog either shortly before the move of after we get settled in... the past couple of days I have been browsing petfinder like a fiend. I think I'm going to get a senior dog--as much as I would love a puppy, I'll be a full-time student.

A few of my interests:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fairport, NY | Casper
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Cortland, NY | Phantom
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Australian Cattle Dog (Blue Heeler) | Richland, NY | Bear

Plus there's this chow rescue based in NY... Oh dear: Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Cicero, NY: Petfinder


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> How about this - we'll move to Australia and we can move in together...because the more I read, the more I KNOW Minnie would LOOOOOOVE Duke. They would definitely be bffs. ;-) Oh wait, Minnie thinks cats are food....oh well, scratch that.  But we both definitely need another dog.


haha bugger, that plan was sounding perfect until the end there :tongue: haha. She may not find my cat to be tasty food though when she cops a paw to face - Nala scares Duke off with a sideways glance now haha.



DeekenDog said:


> Deeken LOVES to play. He's just had one too many bad experiences at too crucial development stages to be comfortable around strange ones. He's picky but once he's been slowly introduced to the right dog, he adores them. I think he'd love to have a housemate, I just need to get another dog at a time when I can integrate properly. I also need another dog because Deeken is a bit too low energy for all the activities I want to do!


Hang on hang on... your dog is too low energy for you?? Where do I find me one of those??? haha


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Hang on hang on... your dog is too low energy for you?? Where do I find me one of those??? haha


Lol, he is. He was supposed to be high energy- he was just an adolescent and super, duper stressed and acting out in the shelter. I've started leaving him at home when I hike :frown: He just wants to turn around way early. Plus, he's not really interested in doing rally or agility anymore both of which I really enjoyed. He just wants to do his tracking and go for a few daily strolls. He's a lazy, lazy dog and he's only 3  I've been looking at dogs who have a bit more get up and go but its, sadly, just not the right time.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Lol, he is. He was supposed to be high energy- he was just an adolescent and super, duper stressed and acting out in the shelter. I've started leaving him at home when I hike :frown: He just wants to turn around way early. Plus, he's not really interested in doing rally or agility anymore both of which I really enjoyed. He just wants to do his tracking and go for a few daily strolls. He's a lazy, lazy dog and he's only 3  I've been looking at dogs who have a bit more get up and go but its, sadly, just not the right time.


Deeken sounds like a real doll, lol, Duke could hike for 5 days straight and still be keen to keep going if you are haha I dont think he has an "off" mode lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

SilverBeat said:


> I've been having some serious "dog" fever... I am moving next summer and will be getting a second dog either shortly before the move of after we get settled in... the past couple of days I have been browsing petfinder like a fiend. I think I'm going to get a senior dog--as much as I would love a puppy, I'll be a full-time student.
> 
> A few of my interests:
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Australian Cattle Dog (Blue Heeler) | Richland, NY | Bear


For some reason, I strongly vote for the ACD. He actually sounds like a real doll.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> For some reason, I strongly vote for the ACD. He actually sounds like a real doll.


He does, I like his uppity ears. 

If any of the dogs I posted/bookmarked are still up by the time I'm ready to actually start filling out applications and whatnot, it'll be a sad day. They all seem like great dogs to me.


----------

